# Terrible looking amp heads?



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)

What is up, Denny's? Lets open this pit UP.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)




----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

Just about anything with that rat fur aesthetic. 







Also: Kustom amps, the Triple X, Marshall's Kerry King heads, and Kemper's toaster format.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Seriously, can we get more stupid fucking logos that don't go together?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 107010


I can’t tell if this is a joke or not but either way, I can’t wait to hear the replies.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I can’t tell if this is a joke or not but either way, I can’t wait to hear the replies.



Dead serious. That's the ugliest the 5150 has ever been.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dead serious. That's the ugliest the 5150 has ever been.


You’re not wrong. I actually ordered new logos from some dude on Etsy to make it more like the 5150 or the not-yet-released 6505. Haven’t installed them yet but I should.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (May 2, 2022)

Prediction: There will be a large overlap between these and the amps in the good looking heads thread. One person's classy will be another's gaudy.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

Owned one of these. Ugly, kinda sucked



Never liked these, didn't care for the tone either



Gross color and really shows it age



Never liked the look of any of their amps back in the day or now


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Peavey in general has a knack for ugly:


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 2, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Prediction: There will be a large overlap between these and the amps in the good looking heads thread. One person's classy will be another's gaudy.


I literally thought the same thing. I even considered going and grabbing a few pics from that thread to use here 

And isn’t the amp in the OP here in the other thread? I thought it was…


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

I like Peavey but yes their stuff is either gaudy or lacking of effort. Or has shitty diamond plate or the one @CanserDYI posted. Barf.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

I like these but fuck off with the screws/rivets


----------



## budda (May 2, 2022)

Schecter. Madison?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

budda said:


> Schecter. Madison?



Good call on Madison. 

Cheap. As. Fuck.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 2, 2022)

Inspired by a cover band I used to see all the time when I was stationed in Key West in the late 90s, I bought one of these. I thought it was the coolest thing ever at the time but, true to form, I didn’t have it long. I got nostalgic a couple years ago and looked it up. I didn’t remember it being that ugly at the time.


----------



## sleewell (May 2, 2022)




----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107011



I remember when their marketing team (at least on the social media front) would *not* shut up about riding on James Brown's coattails when this first came out. 
Literally any content that was less than 100% blind adulation, even legitimate questions about the amp, met the same type of response devolving into some dumpster fire. They repeatedly imploded and kept yelling crap like, “Do you know who James Brown is?! He designed this.” “You have no idea!” "How dare you. Say that to my face when you know who James Brown is!!!!1!!" etc.

Looking back, it's not that different from some of the overenthusiastic and confrontational Kiesel stans who have followed suit years later.


----------



## sleewell (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> What is up, Denny's? Lets open this pit UP.
> 
> View attachment 107008



This atrocity happened with Peavey took over Budda. They also put out the Bully. Which is basically the same amp with the (sort of) original Budda aesthetic. These didn't sound great either. Basically a triple x rebadged with some extra bells and whistles IIRC.



sleewell said:


> View attachment 107021
> 
> 
> View attachment 107025
> ...



Ooooh, man... Gonna have to disagree on the 65 Amps. Looks like a car from the 20s or 30s. Which to me, is one of the best design eras there's been.



sleewell said:


> View attachment 107030



One of the worst amp designs in history. Looks like something that would come with a Spawn toy.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


>



Get out.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get the fuck out.


FTFY


----------



## laxu (May 2, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107011


I want to like this one. If it had different fonts and name it would be fine.


----------



## laxu (May 2, 2022)

The Vox AC30H is an abomination.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


>


Ugly yet I totally love it! What's the story on this?


----------



## sleewell (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


>


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

laxu said:


> I want to like this one. If it had different fonts and name it would be fine.



Agree. There's so much redeemable there. But the name and font are just awful. Apparently they sounded really good.


----------



## tedtan (May 2, 2022)

Peavey Wiggy:


----------



## AdamCook (May 2, 2022)




----------



## AdamCook (May 2, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peavey Wiggy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 107036



Wow you beat me by seconds....but mine's bigger so I'm leaving it


----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 107010
> 
> 
> Seriously, can we get more stupid fucking logos that don't go together?


Oh lawd they comin'


----------



## Edika (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 107019


I disagree on this one. It does try to seem "tough" and "edgy" but I vastly prefer it over the JSX and the 3120 aesthetics over the XXX.


----------



## Manurack (May 2, 2022)

Basically all of Bugera's blatant rip offs of Peavey amps. 

Anyone actually used those dollar store Peavey rip off amps?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Edika said:


> I disagree on this one. It does try to seem "tough" and "edgy" but I vastly prefer it over the JSX and the 3120 aesthetics over the XXX.



It reminds me of Nissan grills. Like the mid 00's ones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peavey Wiggy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 107036



I will never not love these. Amps sound better when they look like old stereo equipment.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

The Wiggy is ugly but I dig it. Kinda wish I snagged a local one in recent years.


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Peavey in general has a knack for ugly:


Well, their old 70es logo is ugly to begin with, it doesn't help. I remember that logo being around on old-looking PAs in the early 80es.


----------



## Steo (May 2, 2022)

Those Nuno Bettoncourt signature Randall's. 
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/wVwAAOSwqMxc25kL/$_86.JPG


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Randall Lynch stuff was butt ugly too.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 2, 2022)

AdamCook said:


>


It's like being in a 1950's cafe. Time to play some doowop


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2022)

Steo said:


> Those Nuno Bettoncourt signature Randall's.
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/wVwAAOSwqMxc25kL/$_86.JPG



I am one of the few that loves those... enough that I want to find one cheap and gut it for a rebuild


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 107023


I actually like this one. It's got a nice, clean aesthetic. The only thing about it that rankles me is the use of Agency font, which a) definitely dates it, and b) is completely at odds with the style of rest of... everything.

For me, the pinnacle of blah is amps that glow like a customized PC case with cold cathode tubes from the mid-2000s. Hughes & Kettner is an especially egregious offender:











But let it not be said that I'm not an equal-opportunity hater:






Revv amps seemed to have toned it down, but some of their old stuff is seriously gaudy in the glowy department.


----------



## bostjan (May 2, 2022)

I love this thread, because it got me thinking:

You know how every guitar player, at some point, modifies the aethetic of a guitar? My first electric, it had a lot of black and chrome. The chrome had to go. Even though the tuners and bridge were fine, functionally, they needed to be black. When I owned my cheapo Epiphone Les Paul, I made that thing as ugly as possible with a mirrored pickguard, cheapaz chrome pickup covers (it came with open pickups), etc. ...but so few people do this with amps. It's actually super easy. Amps mostly come in just a few fairly standard sizes. Just pull the "guts" out of the plywood case and toss them into another case. Swapping the faceplate might be quite a bit more involved, but I bet that if people really wanted custom faceplates, it could happen for the most common models. But there seems to be zero supply for such things. Even when I was messing with building my own amp, it was kind of difficult to find a case to toss everything into without buying a head and gutting it for the case.

Anyway, I think most of these ones posted look cool as fuck. They just need to be paired with a particular set of accessories to complete the look. For example, that Wiggy with a Reverend guitar and some retro-futuristic clothes would get people's attention. Even if people thought you were in some sort of surfrock band or whatever, and then you bust out the grindcore, it could be cool. The biggest problem I see are the things like @MaxOfMetal pointed out, where the amp itself can't figure out what sort of aesthetic it wants to portray. The 6505 with block letters and the pointy Peavy logo, then the loopy cursive logo on the opposite side is like the guy who wears a suitcoat with tails, cowboy boots, and then a knit hat with ear flaps.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 2, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107011


If it didn’t say Hellwin in that terrible terrible font this would actually look kind of classy/Marshall-ish. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> Good call on Madison.
> 
> Cheap. As. Fuck.
> 
> View attachment 107027


Fuck y’all this was prime MySpace time and we all thought these looked badASS! Lmao. 


Manurack said:


> Basically all of Bugera's blatant rip offs of Peavey amps.
> 
> Anyone actually used those dollar store Peavey rip off amps?
> 
> View attachment 107039


I have my old one. Never left the house/mostly unused for some ~12 years but it works and sounds like FiddyJuanFiddy.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (May 2, 2022)

These types of amps are almost as ugly as carpeted ones to me


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will never not love these. Amps sound better when they look like old stereo equipment.



Analog gauges on the face of any amp are fucking tits.


----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Basically all of Bugera's blatant rip offs of Peavey amps.
> 
> Anyone actually used those dollar store Peavey rip off amps?
> 
> View attachment 107039



They didn't sound half bad when they actually worked. Even got some decent mileage out of some profiles off their stuff.
That being said, the running joke for as long as I can remember has to with how quickly their amps will burst into flames once you hit the power switch.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)

Xaios said:


> Revv amps seemed to have toned it down, but some of their old stuff is seriously gaudy in the glowy department.



I'm kind of bummed I didn't get to gaudy up my MkIII.


----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> These types of amps are almost as ugly as carpeted ones to me



Can't say I'm familiar with that brand in particular, but it indeed looks just as corny as the scores of Kustom amps with that same vibe.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2022)

Xaios said:


> I actually like this one. It's got a nice, clean aesthetic. The only thing about it that rankles me is the use of Agency font, which a) definitely dates it, and b) is completely at odds with the style of rest of... everything.
> 
> For me, the pinnacle of blah is amps that glow like a customized PC case with cold cathode tubes from the mid-2000s. Hughes & Kettner is an especially egregious offender:
> 
> ...



I actually don't mind any of those except the Revv


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

Prepare the flaming






The head is too fucking small.  I understand why it's so small, because it's based on Petrucci's smallbox IIC+ and it also fits in a rackmount. But jeez, it looks so claustrophobic with all the knobs and controls. Plus it looks even more goofy on top of a Mesa OS 412.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prepare the flaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have one of these and love that it is so compact yet all the controls are easily accessible.... until I try to stack stuff up and it has to sit on top.

I may actually end up racking it eventually just for this reason.


----------



## Choop (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prepare the flaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kind of wonder about it, too, because I've seen a bunch of tech/repair videos of Mesas on YT and techs already complain plenty about previous Mesas being so congested with components sitting on top of one another lol. Seems like this would be the ultimate nightmare Boogie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I actually have one of these and love that it is so compact yet all the controls are easily accessible.... until I try to stack stuff up and it has to sit on top.
> 
> I may actually end up racking it eventually just for this reason.


It's convenient when it's racked up at least. Just really looks goofy in a headshell. 


Choop said:


> I kind of wonder about it, too, because I've seen a bunch of tech/repair videos of Mesas on YT and techs already complain plenty about previous Mesas being so congested with components sitting on top of one another lol. Seems like this would be the ultimate nightmare Boogie.


Also keep in mind it has MIDI + a cab clone built in. Man.


----------



## cGoEcYk (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bearitone (May 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I like these but fuck off with the screws/rivets
> View attachment 107024


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 2, 2022)

Cupholder FTW!


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2022)

Choop said:


> I kind of wonder about it, too, because I've seen a bunch of tech/repair videos of Mesas on YT and techs already complain plenty about previous Mesas being so congested with components sitting on top of one another lol. Seems like this would be the ultimate nightmare Boogie.



Keep in mind 90% of techs making youtube videos suck... good techs are usually too busy actually working to screw with youtube 

My favorite of these was the guy that didn't know how to remove a Mesa chassis from the headshell so he busted something but it was Mesa's fault he didn't know wtf he was doing.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Cupholder FTW!



I dig the handle idea. Top straps are bullshit. Cup holder also correct.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

John said:


> Just about anything with that rat fur aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW THIS IS MY AMP AND I AM OFFENDED

okay but actually I've been trying to figure out how to cleanly get the rat fur off my X100b since the day I took it home. I stripped the cabinet and it was a HUGE pain in the ass, left a ton of adhesive on the back. I ditched my original plan of staining it and just blasted it with 5 coats of chalkboard black.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I like these but fuck off with the screws/rivets
> View attachment 107024



SSO just coming for all my favorite amps today huh?

well guess what dorks, 5150s are not cool there I said it


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

I do like JC's, just not the aesthetics. I figured by now they'd redesign it to remove that obvious visual flaw.


----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> well guess what dorks, 5150s are not cool there I said it


Nah, that's fair. 5150's are usually wack on their own in the looks department, not that they can't be modded to at least look cooler.
Aesthetics were never particularly a strong point for Peavey, and some of that has carried onto the EVH brand too.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

edit: double post


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

everything this company makes gives me "cheap shitty honda civic with a spoiler and track lighting" vibes









John said:


> Nah, that's fair. 5150's are usually wack on their own in the looks department, not that they can't be modded to at least look cooler.
> Aesthetics were never particularly a strong point for Peavey, and some of that has carried onto the EVH brand too.



I actually love Peavey's utilitarian aesthetic, I'm especially a huge fan of their silver knob era SS amps, and for some reason I LOVE that 5150s and other big PV tube heads are so deep compared to most heads. I've never had, or seen, a head fall off a cab on its own, but the deeper ones (some SUNN amps are like this too) somehow still seem that much more secure to me.


----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

cGoEcYk said:


> View attachment 107043


Truly Panterrible.


----------



## StevenC (May 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> everything this company makes gives me "cheap shitty honda civic with a spoiler and track lighting" vibes


Hurt people hurt people


----------



## MFB (May 2, 2022)

It's really just the swiss cheese "D" grill that makes Diezel's look cheaper than they are, if that was just a flat black grill it'd be infinitely nicer.


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I actually don't mind any of those except the Revv



Gotta agree. Revvs look like a bargain bin amp to me. The whole aesthetic of the brand just looks super cheap. And I think they sound really generic too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> Gotta agree. Revvs look like a bargain bin amp to me. The whole aesthetic of the brand just looks super cheap. And I think they sound really generic too.


I think even Revv agreed because they changed their aesthetic in recent years.


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think even Revv agreed because they changed their aesthetic in recent years.




I still don't like it. Part of it for me is the name I think...


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 2, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> Gotta agree. Revvs look like a bargain bin amp to me. The whole aesthetic of the brand just looks super cheap. And I think they sound really generic too.


"Revvs sound generic," says the Boss Waza Amp owner.


----------



## JK-PA (May 2, 2022)

Can't help myself but imo every orange amp looks like a toy


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)

6505s look better like this:


For anyone asking why, I had a cabinet I liked at practice space, way easier to convert and just grab the head for practice. Should have painted the black part, oh well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 6505s look better like this:


I must have Marshall MG PTSD, because I hate amp heads that have controls on the top.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 6505s look better like this:
> View attachment 107056
> 
> For anyone asking why, I had a cabinet I liked at practice space, way easier to convert and just grab the head for practice. Should have painted the black part, oh well.


Is that painted tolex or recovered?


----------



## MFB (May 2, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> Can't help myself but imo every orange amp looks like a toy
> View attachment 107055



Despite their name, every Orange I've seen/owned looks infinitely better in the black color scheme with orange as the accent vs. primary


----------



## spudmunkey (May 2, 2022)

I can even look past the color theme, but always hated how the way the top was attached, with those screws on the side, and how the sides didn't go all the way down. Bugged the hell out of me. Like a baby wearing some sort if corrective helmet. Also, how the word "legacy" is on it twice, as is his Va(eye) logo.



And I know I'll get a lot of hate for this, but these always screamed "cheap" to me. I dont know when they started doing this, but it reminded me of PCs I built as a teenager in the early 2000s.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that painted tolex or recovered?


Just painted the tolex but surprisingly it held up really well.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just painted the tolex but surprisingly it held up really well.


Nice work.


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

crankyrayhanky said:


> "Revvs sound generic," says the Boss Waza Amp owner.



Fair jab. However, its the Waza, not the Katana. Which does have its own sound. And prior to the Waza, I played through a Diezel Herbert. Mk II.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I actually don't mind any of those except the Revv


...




...




No kidding! I. am. shocked.

SHOCKED!


----------



## Puttness (May 2, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> Fair jab. However, its the Waza, not the Katana. Which does have its own sound. And prior to the Waza, I played through a Diezel Herbert. Mk II.


As an Artist Mk2 owner I'd love to get me a Waza head. Still learning how to tweak my Artist though and while it does have some good sounds out of the gate this thing always has a tendency to either turn my tone into fuzz-nation or sawmill levels of harsh. Turning the guitar volume up all the way pretty much guarantees your neighbors will think you're cutting down trees with this amp unless you explicitly use the clean or crunch channels. I'm probably just doing something wrong and am not knowledgeable enough with this amp yet.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 2, 2022)

They didn't even try to make it look 'not cheap'. Even the Spider 4 series looked better than these ones.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> Can't help myself but imo every orange amp looks like a toy
> View attachment 107055



yeah, but an _expensive_ toy. like the one kid in the trailerpark who had the battery powered big wheel. 

brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 6505s look better like this:
> View attachment 107056
> 
> For anyone asking why, I had a cabinet I liked at practice space, way easier to convert and just grab the head for practice. Should have painted the black part, oh well.


That's fresh as fuck


----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 2, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> Can't help myself but imo every orange amp looks fucking ugly


FTFY


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107066



Yeah, a lot of Baron stuff unfortunately belongs in here. 

Like @bostjan mentioned earlier, there aren't a lot of ready to go options as far as head shells and associated components, so it's either generic box or generic box that looks sort of Marshally. 

It's not surprising that a lot of the newer amp builders to find success the last 10 or 15 years put a ton of effort into the look of their amps while those who didn't, but still made good sounding stuff, sort of faded away.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2022)

Spinedriver said:


> They didn't even try to make it look 'not cheap'. Even the Spider 4 series looked better than these ones.
> 
> View attachment 107064


I mean, it's obviously not ultra premium looking, but if I had to to choose between that and...

...THIS mouldy hellscape...



ZXIIIT said:


> View attachment 107065





The Spider V wins aesthetically every time.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I must have Marshall MG PTSD, because I hate amp heads that have controls on the top.


Oh God don't get me started on the MGs....


----------



## Spinedriver (May 2, 2022)

Xaios said:


> I mean, it's obviously not ultra premium looking, but if I had to to choose between that and...
> 
> ...THIS mouldy hellscape...
> 
> ...


Granted, the Vetta's not great but at least the buttons made navigating/switching a LOT easier. That and it sounded completely badass. The Spider V on the other hand, is very minimal and clean looking but a HUGE pain to try an navigate to switch stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> View attachment 107065



At least L6 took the hint and murdered it out.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

Spinedriver said:


> They didn't even try to make it look 'not cheap'. Even the Spider 4 series looked better than these ones.
> 
> View attachment 107064



This looks way classier than any other Line 6 head I've ever seen. It still looks like cheap plastic garbage, but on the L6 spectrum this is top tier.


----------



## cmpxchg (May 2, 2022)

sleewell said:


> View attachment 107029


the ugliest amp that I still kinda want to own... some of the 65amps stuff is amazing for crunch or especially for pedals. I've got a Ventura that I still occasionally hook up to a load box, but yeah everything about them was a bit off.


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

Puttness said:


> As an Artist Mk2 owner I'd love to get me a Waza head. Still learning how to tweak my Artist though and while it does have some good sounds out of the gate this thing always has a tendency to either turn my tone into fuzz-nation or sawmill levels of harsh. Turning the guitar volume up all the way pretty much guarantees your neighbors will think you're cutting down trees with this amp unless you explicitly use the clean or crunch channels. I'm probably just doing something wrong and am not knowledgeable enough with this amp yet.



Goose the master up to 2/3 or 3/4 max. Use your channel volumes to control over all volume. The Boss/Roland power section gets less brash as you turn it up.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> At least L6 took the hint and murdered it out.
> 
> View attachment 107068


That thing looks like fucking KITT from Knight Rider. Does it have Turbo Boost?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> That thing looks like fucking KITT from Knight Rider. Does it have Turbo Boost?



In 2002 it fucking felt like a talking car. 

These were our cell phones back then:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

^Luckily H&K fixed this amp by replacing the WARP panel with a proper Hughes and Kettner panel, which looks so much better.

Oh and the previous version whiuch looks a lot worse.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Luckily H&K fixed this amp by replacing the WARP panel with a proper Hughes and Kettner panel, which looks so much better.
> 
> Oh and the previous version whiuch looks a lot worse.



You're crazy. "WARP" is way cooler than this:




And the Warp-T had a great 80's dystopian vibe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


> You're crazy. "WARP" is way cooler than this:
> 
> View attachment 107071
> 
> ...


That looks way better.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2022)

Spinedriver said:


> Granted, the Vetta's not great but at least the buttons made navigating/switching a LOT easier. That and it sounded completely badass. The Spider V on the other hand, is very minimal and clean looking but a HUGE pain to try an navigate to switch stuff.


Hey, fair enough, but this is the "Terrible looking amp heads" thread, not the "Terrible controlling amp heads" thread.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 2, 2022)

*



*


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Luckily H&K fixed this amp by replacing the WARP panel with a proper Hughes and Kettner panel, which looks so much better.
> 
> Oh and the previous version whiuch looks a lot worse.



warped tour signature amp


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 2, 2022)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Cupholder FTW!


Gold chickenhead knobs?!? And a cup holder? That’s too cool.


----------



## Crungy (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In 2002 it fucking felt like a talking car.
> 
> These were our cell phones back then:
> 
> View attachment 107069


Oh I remember those, you could rage throw one through a door and they'd still work


----------



## Puttness (May 2, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> Goose the master up to 2/3 or 3/4 max. Use your channel volumes to control over all volume. The Boss/Roland power section gets less brash as you turn it up.


Just tried it out mate and it sounded a lot better, thank you big time. Now it actually sounds "big" at low volumes.


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> *
> View attachment 107076
> 
> View attachment 107077
> *


Well, at least they own it. There's some respect in that!


----------



## WarMachine (May 3, 2022)

AdamCook said:


>


Ok I'll bite. What classic fiat dashboard did this come from?


----------



## WarMachine (May 3, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Basically all of Bugera's blatant rip offs of Peavey amps.
> 
> Anyone actually used those dollar store Peavey rip off amps?
> 
> View attachment 107039


I used the 6262 for about 2 years. And as a 5150 owner since 01, I can say it hung with it just fine. Even if it is a "dollar store ripoff".


----------



## spudmunkey (May 3, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Well, at least they own it. There's some respect in that!


Yeah, I was thinking it was a bit like Krappy Guitars.


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it was a bit like Krappy Guitars.


It’s kind of genius, because it sets the expectations so low, it’s hard not to exceed them. Like when I looked at the Ugly amps, my first thought was, “they’re not actually _that_ bad.”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2022)

Forgot about this. 

Killer amp
Awful faceplate.

Along with this. 






Peavey was on some bad shit in the 2000s.


----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2022)

Sorry (not sorry) but these aint it..


----------



## laxu (May 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Peavey was on some bad shit in the 2000s.


Who would not want Batman The Amp in their backline?


----------



## laxu (May 3, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peavey Wiggy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 107036


Nah I love this one. I think it's ridiculous and unique in a good way.


----------



## Thaeon (May 3, 2022)

Puttness said:


> Just tried it out mate and it sounded a lot better, thank you big time. Now it actually sounds "big" at low volumes.




Sure thing!


----------



## mcleanab (May 3, 2022)

Jesus, just scanning this thread... it looks like a Craigslist graveyard in middle America.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 3, 2022)

mcleanab said:


> Jesus, just scanning this thread... it looks like a Craigslist graveyard in middle America.


not enough Marshall MGs or bogner alchemists tho


----------



## olejason (May 3, 2022)

There are so many shitty looking and gaudy bass amps we could do a separate thread


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 3, 2022)

olejason said:


> There are so many shitty looking and gaudy bass amps we could do a separate thread



they're really going out there for these new xbox designs


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 3, 2022)

I hope the Little Ninja has a ROM-coded power up sound with swords shinging.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> At least L6 took the hint and murdered it out.
> 
> View attachment 107068


Exactly! These were awesome!


----------



## Crungy (May 3, 2022)

olejason said:


> There are so many shitty looking and gaudy bass amps we could do a separate thread


I posted a couple earlier, I didn't realize Markbass upped the ante. The Darkglass ones have kind of cool art but it shouldn't be on their amps.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 3, 2022)

It's so expensive but looks so cheap. Probably just the lazy grill and logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2022)

laxu said:


> Who would not want Batman The Amp in their backline?


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's so expensive but looks so cheap. Probably just the lazy grill and logo.
> 
> View attachment 107104



I will own one of these assuming I get around to it before Larry retires... they're not pretty but the beauty of those is on the inside in the build.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 3, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Gold chickenhead knobs?!? And a cup holder? That’s too cool.


Until the fire burns everything to the ground




technomancer said:


> I will own one of these assuming I get around to it before Larry retires... they're not pretty but the beauty of those is on the inside in the build.


This guy posted last year about his wait time being years...when I asked what happens if you (the builder) die before it is built, he said that's the risk you take. I wonder if he retires with amps on order if that's part of the risk too? These small time builders are often brilliant but also untrustworthy IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I will own one of these assuming I get around to it before Larry retires... they're not pretty but the beauty of those is on the inside in the build.


Beauty so good that other amp builders tried to copy it.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2022)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Until the fire burns everything to the ground
> 
> 
> 
> This guy posted last year about his wait time being years...when I asked what happens if you (the builder) die before it is built, he said that's the risk you take. I wonder if he retires with amps on order if that's part of the risk too? These small time builders are often brilliant but also untrustworthy IMO



You realize you run that risk with pre-ordering anything from any business? If they go out of business or file for bankruptcy you are likely SOL.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 3, 2022)

technomancer said:


> You realize you run that risk with pre-ordering anything from any business? If they go out of business or file for bankruptcy you are likely SOL.


True...probably one of the reasons I never pre-order anything. But if you have a waitlist that is 3-5 years on a 1 (old) man operation, that is a high risk. The amp will almost certainly be dissappointing no matter what it sounds like...in 5 years I might be playing banjo


----------



## Spinedriver (May 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Forgot about this.
> 
> Killer amp
> Awful faceplate.
> ...


On the plus side, the front plate for the Supreme was reversable (or removed altogether). I had one back in the day and kinda wished I still had it to play around with.


----------



## STRHelvete (May 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I love the look of the 3120. I've always said it looks like a Batman amp


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 3, 2022)

olejason said:


> There are so many shitty looking and gaudy bass amps we could do a separate thread


It's probably the weeb in me, but I actually like the red dark glass one


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2022)

This might be a hot take, but IMO nearly every amp head is ugly. Compared to the artistry we see in guitar and bass designs, amp heads are frumpy or look like 2000s cell phone tech. I'd love to see what the Ritter/Spalt/Padalka/Stradi/etc designs might be for amps. Maybe if someone is aware of them, post them up in the opposing thread, cuz I'd love to see them.


----------



## Elric (May 4, 2022)

MFB said:


> It's really just the swiss cheese "D" grill that makes Diezel's look cheaper than they are, if that was just a flat black grill it'd be infinitely nicer.


Yeah, that, and the 'let's out-horrible Peavey' logo and the optical illusion horizontal stripes for labels combined with knobs in a line but also at an angle configuration and the angled faceplate and... just face it, you may like the amp; but aesthetically, it sucks on a very fundamental and deep level.


----------



## MFB (May 4, 2022)

For being a four channel amp, they make the knob layout worth by going with the diagonal layout vs. traditional all horizontal and looking like sensory overload (see the Larry Dino); and I think with the logo being the ONLY thing that's a big eccentric compared to the rest, it's fine as is. COULD they do a normalized, straight logo faceplate? Sure, but then it definitely loses some of it's character with that and is a bit too sterile.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 4, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but IMO nearly every amp head is ugly. Compared to the artistry we see in guitar and bass designs, amp heads are frumpy or look like 2000s cell phone tech. I'd love to see what the Ritter/Spalt/Padalka/Stradi/etc designs might be for amps. Maybe if someone is aware of them, post them up in the opposing thread, cuz I'd love to see them.


Even pedals get the fashion treatment, it's odd that amps don't!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 4, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> This might be a hot take, but IMO nearly every amp head is ugly. Compared to the artistry we see in guitar and bass designs, amp heads are frumpy or look like 2000s cell phone tech. I'd love to see what the Ritter/Spalt/Padalka/Stradi/etc designs might be for amps. Maybe if someone is aware of them, post them up in the opposing thread, cuz I'd love to see them.


The thing is, the natural beauty of tone woods and gloss finishes is impossible to compete with from a different category. I’d say amp heads would be closer in competition to a luxury car dash, or a whole car in general. From a design standpoint to me, it makes more sense to build a headshell out of 1/8” aluminum but it’s not cost effective. Carbon fiber would be even better but expensive as balls.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 4, 2022)

I like the Peavey XXX, but it does seem like the kind of thing that a blue-haired, genderfluid Overwatch streamer would call "problematic", so I can see how it's unfashionable these days.

My vote for an ugly amp goes to the Marshall Mode Four, Marshall's attempt to make a nu metal amp that nobody tried and even fewer actually bought.


----------



## Zado (May 4, 2022)

+ Anything Carvin,


----------



## spudmunkey (May 4, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> The thing is, the natural beauty of tone woods and gloss finishes is impossible to compete with from a different category.



There are a few brands like Mesa and Ashens that do really pretty wood and finish jobs to their cabinets, but a guitar can be a sculpture, while an amp is a hollow carcass, so almost everything starts out as a rectangular box. You can chose exotic woods, finishes, box/dovetails etc...but it's still a rectangle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2022)

It's literally just the stupid cross switches that ruin it for me. At least it sounds good.


----------



## AMOS (May 4, 2022)

Zado said:


> + Anything Carvin,


I think those Engl are some of the better looking amps out there


----------



## SCJR (May 4, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107011



Ugh.


----------



## SCJR (May 4, 2022)

AdamCook said:


>



It's so bad it's almost good...almost. So much Peavey in here lmfao.


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2022)

Forgive if it's a repost


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2022)

Surprised I didn't see this either.


----------



## odibrom (May 4, 2022)

Randy said:


> Surprised I didn't see this either.
> View attachment 107218


You are not paying attention to the thread, it has shown up before... But I kind of think it's a cool looking amp, that steps into something different.

@spudmunkey Cabs are generally rectangle boxes, but a head doesn't has to be so... yeah, tubes need to _breathe_, but their cover doesn't need to be squared...


----------



## tedtan (May 4, 2022)

How about this one? I like them as amps, but not their looks (the powered head is an amp, after all):


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2022)

AMOS said:


> I think those Engl are some of the better looking amps out there


They did a better version of the Inferno that's stealthed out.





My problem with the red one is they never made a matching cab. They coulda made a special Engl cab with a red coated metal grill to go with it.



Randy said:


> Surprised I didn't see this either.
> View attachment 107218



We collectively forgot 
For good reason


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 4, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's literally just the stupid cross switches that ruin it for me. At least it sounds good.
> View attachment 107212


See I don’t enjoy the cabinetry look on amps but I do understand those who do. I prefer natural transparent finishes on guitars, actual furniture and kitchen cabinets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> See I don’t enjoy the cabinetry look on amps but I do understand those who do. I prefer natural transparent finishes on guitars, actual furniture and kitchen cabinets.


uhh wat. There's no natural finish on the amp. It's all black tolex and chrome.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> The thing is, the natural beauty of tone woods and gloss finishes is impossible to compete with from a different category. I’d say amp heads would be closer in competition to a luxury car dash, or a whole car in general. From a design standpoint to me, it makes more sense to build a headshell out of 1/8” aluminum but it’s not cost effective. Carbon fiber would be even better but expensive as balls.


Well, even cars are way more daring, design-wise, than amp heads. Tesla dashboards look nothing like Camry's, for instance. And, as mentioned, even pedals get crazy with designs. But amp heads? Outside of the Fryette Aether, the Kemper toaster, and a a few others, everything follows the same formula: Big rectangle, input on the lower left front. Controls along the lower front border. A couple of controls and the loop on the back. Tubes face upward. Etc, etc. Man, I feel like I should lock myself into a cave and Tony Stark my way to a cool design, at this point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2022)

Amps tend to follow function over form, and are already fairly hefty, so bolting useless panels or adding wire runs, inviting noise, to give it a weird layout are going against the grain.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 4, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Well, even cars are way more daring, design-wise, than amp heads. Tesla dashboards look nothing like Camry's, for instance. And, as mentioned, even pedals get crazy with designs. But amp heads? Outside of the Fryette Aether, the Kemper toaster, and a a few others, everything follows the same formula: Big rectangle, input on the lower left front. Controls along the lower front border. A couple of controls and the loop on the back. Tubes face upward. Etc, etc. Man, I feel like I should lock myself into a cave and Tony Stark my way to a cool design, at this point.


I feel like we see more creativity in shape with combos than with heads.






Then there's all of the ones that look like 1950's televisions, with non-rectangular, non-round speaker cutouts, etc.

You also start to see some more interesting forms and embelishments with high-end hi-fi, but we're talking like 10s of thousands of dollars for some of these things.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like we see more creativity in shape with combos than with heads.
> 
> View attachment 107230
> View attachment 107231
> ...



Hi-fi setups have more leeway to "remove the box" because they're not designed to be moved, they're designed to stay put so they don't need the protection a headshell provides.


----------



## narad (May 5, 2022)

tedtan said:


> How about this one? I like them as amps, but not their looks (the powered head is an amp, after all):
> 
> View attachment 107219



It's weird that it can be so "Star Trek: The Next Generation" and yet I still don't like looking at it.


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hi-fi setups have more leeway to "remove the box" because they're not designed to be moved, they're designed to stay put so they don't need the protection a headshell provides.


That’s a good point. Guitars can have cases, but amps have a case “built in.” I guess it’s kind of like a desktop computer, in that case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> That’s a good point. Guitars can have cases, but amps have a case “built in.” I guess it’s kind of like a desktop computer, in that case.



There are just certain limitations on what you can do with amp guts before you start working against how the amp functions. Transformers are big an heavy, tubes are glass, pots are part of the circuit, things need to be insulated, things need to be protected from noise, things get hot, they have to meet certain standards, etc.


----------



## laxu (May 5, 2022)

Randy said:


> Surprised I didn't see this either.
> View attachment 107218


I kinda like this one. It has a nice lab equipment aesthetic and is a bit different. It does seem unnecessarily large with that layout though.

I also like the Mode Four. I think it looks the part for what it was trying to do.

Generally I hate anything with metal grilles on the front panel like those ENGLs and Peaveys. It just doesn't look good.


----------



## 4Eyes (May 5, 2022)

tedtan said:


> How about this one? I like them as amps, but not their looks (the powered head is an amp, after all):
> 
> View attachment 107219


I wonder how it took to 8 pages without mentioning this within the first posts


----------



## laxu (May 5, 2022)

tedtan said:


> How about this one? I like them as amps, but not their looks (the powered head is an amp, after all):
> 
> View attachment 107219


I kinda like its quirkiness and lab equipment aesthetic. The design has a lot going on with maybe a bunch of unnecessary things like those non-aligned buttons but it's visually quite coherent nevertheless.


----------



## GreatGreen (May 6, 2022)

I feel like posting older Peavey stuff is almost cheating. But here it is anyway...




It just naturally looks like it was designed be trendy in 1981 and has been kept in a flooded barn for about a decade.


----------



## mmr007 (May 6, 2022)

....truthfully when I was young I thought these RedBear amps were cool looking. Not the first (or last) dumb thought I had


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2022)

GreatGreen said:


> I feel like posting older Peavey stuff is almost cheating. But here it is anyway...
> 
> View attachment 107311
> 
> ...


Honestly this looks better than Peavey's 2000s designs. I already posted the Vypyr Tube and Supreme, but...
















...now I want an Ultra.


----------



## Protestheriphery (May 6, 2022)

VHT
Bugera
Egnator
Hughes and Kettner
Mesa Boogie Rectifier 25, TA 15

Actually, I simultaneously like AND dislike the Mesas. I appreciate the lunchbox format, but loathe the cheesy led lights. H&K's are just gross looking, led's or not. 

How stupid do these companies think guitar players are? Nobody needs to be impressed by a light show just to buy a product. What an insult to our intelligence.

Also, this is not the 00's import racer scene. I'm not Paul Walker in TFATF (RIP). Don't "Pimp My Ride" w some tacky gimmicks. It doesn't add anything to muh toanz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2022)

Protestheriphery said:


> How stupid do these companies think guitar players are? Nobody needs to be impressed by a light show just to buy a product. What an insult to our intelligence.



I'm calling bullshit because I love the fuck out of amps flooded with LEDs and they give me life. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> God bless H&K and their love of LEDs and etched acrylic.


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2022)

Yeah, but you also said Victory's should be in the terrible amp head thread so it's questionable


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2022)

MFB said:


> Yeah, but you also said Victory's should be in the terrible amp head thread so it's questionable



Anyone that makes a full-sized amp head that small deserves ire.


----------



## STRHelvete (May 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone that makes a full-sized amp head that small deserves ire.


This...this makes sense, actually


----------



## Tree (May 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm calling bullshit because I love the fuck out of amps flooded with LEDs and they give me life.


LEDs for life gang! 

I’m also just an idiot and like lights in general


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 6, 2022)

If the red was just anything else, it would be OK.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> If the red was just anything else, it would be OK.
> 
> View attachment 107343



It looks like a graphics card


----------



## Turd Ferguson (May 6, 2022)




----------



## MFB (May 6, 2022)

Honestly, the form factor on it's fine, and what may be a deliberate choice to look old then it works; realistically they could update that in a heartbeat to modernize it and it'd probably slick as shit.

I wish companies would just do either no notches, or maybe like a 9/12/3 o'clock notch do actually do something different. We all know how we discuss the position where they are, at this point it seems a bit outdated to keep doing it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 6, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> If the red was just anything else, it would be OK.
> 
> View attachment 107343



HAPPY NEW DAY


----------



## Crungy (May 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It looks like a graphics card


It's not a graphics card?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2022)

Crungy said:


> It's not a graphics card?


It chugs in 4K at 144FPS


----------



## estin (May 6, 2022)

narad said:


>


oh man i love metasonix stuff! have you guys looked up his pedals and other early tube synth shit? FUCKING WANT!


----------



## estin (May 6, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Ugly yet I totally love it! What's the story on this?


small number of these were built by Eric Barber from Metasonix. Ive read comments that they are a fire hazard but not sure if it was actually true due to Eric's sense of humor. He did a lot of odd tube pedals too but moved on from guitars stuff into the synth world making tube synthesizers like the S1000 wretch machine and S2000 along with the D1000 and D2000 drum machines. Mainly makes eurorack and buchla format modules now i think. Shit has a cool sound, Angelspit used a lot of his gear on krankhaus and blood death ivory.


----------



## WarMachine (May 6, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It chugs in 4K at 144FPS


The AMD RX5050


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 6, 2022)

estin said:


> Angelspit used a lot of his gear on krankhaus and blood death ivory.


I have no idea what any of that is and really have no idea what to say but..well I just felt a need to quote it.


----------



## død (May 10, 2022)

The Fucking Fucker has haunted my dreams ever since I saw demos waaayyy back in 2008 or ‘09. It’s my white whale. The obnoxious colorway, the cool little characters above every knob, the fucking Ream Your Ass knob, the name, is still as hilarious to me at 32 as it was at 18(probably says more about me than anything else). Helps that it sounds insane and disgusting, I guess, but it’s really the looks that does it for me here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2022)

It's not the WORST looking amp, but the chrome shell makes it look like an oversized toaster with LEDs. 

If it was black chrome or just straght up black, it would look so much cooler.


----------



## Crungy (May 10, 2022)

død said:


> The Fucking Fucker has haunted my dreams ever since I saw demos waaayyy back in 2008 or ‘09. It’s my white whale. The obnoxious colorway, the cool little characters above every knob, the fucking Ream Your Ass knob, the name, is still as hilarious to me at 32 as it was at 18(probably says more about me than anything else). Helps that it sounds insane and disgusting, I guess, but it’s really the looks that does it for me here.


I don't know how I missed the Ream My Ass knob, fucking dead lmao


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not the WORST looking amp, but the chrome shell makes it look like an oversized toaster with LEDs.
> 
> If it was black chrome or just straght up black, it would look so much cooler.



The last pic especially makes this look exxxxxtra trashy. Such a crisp high def image to show us...... THAT.


----------



## STRHelvete (May 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not the WORST looking amp, but the chrome shell makes it look like an oversized toaster with LEDs.
> 
> If it was black chrome or just straght up black, it would look so much cooler.


Ah yes, The Satanic Toaster. A guitarist for a band I was in had one of those and that's what we called it. It sounded terrible and if you pushed the gain too much you'd get horrible digital clipping.

It sounded like a midi version of Bloodbath's Resurrection Through Carnage tone


----------



## sevenfoxes (May 11, 2022)

I hated this amp when i owned it, not because it sounded like shit, but because it looked like shit. Anything covered in carpet looks like it’s just begging for a cat to piss all over it.


----------



## narad (May 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not the WORST looking amp, but the chrome shell makes it look like an oversized toaster with LEDs.
> 
> If it was black chrome or just straght up black, it would look so much cooler.



Probably already posted but definitely reminds me of the TC, which just looked like a regular-sized toaster with LEDs:






Unfortunately it reminds me of Transformers (2007) and not Transformers (1986).


----------



## død (May 11, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I don't know how I missed the Ream My Ass knob, fucking dead lmao


Complete with an illustration of a rabbit (?) shoving a Flying V up its cornhole. It’s art. The few videos available back then are hilarious, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Ah yes, The Satanic Toaster. A guitarist for a band I was in had one of those and that's what we called it. It sounded terrible and if you pushed the gain too much you'd get horrible digital clipping.
> 
> It sounded like a midi version of Bloodbath's Resurrection Through Carnage tone



...Yeah that's another point. It sounds dreadful.  It sounds like they just took a spider II and gave it a twice-as-powerful power amp. I saw someone put it against a Peavey Supreme and the Supreme smoked it, on top of the Line 6 sounding like it had a terrible grounding issue. 



narad said:


> Probably already posted but definitely reminds me of the TC, which just looked like a regular-sized toaster with LEDs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks even more like a toaster.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 26, 2022)

Not so much the heads, but...everywhere.


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2022)

The cabinets look fine, but the guitars having the bridge on them look stupid as hell. I feel like they should be white body w/ red binding + Giants' "G" emblem + custom EMG het set in red with white pickup rings + chrome hardware.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 26, 2022)

The cabs being cream, with the white faces is what stuck out to me. Black and orange could have looked cooler. But I also hate guitars with, like, white pickguard and cream pickups so I might be biased.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 29, 2022)

The price on this one is actually how much they will pay you to take it outside and set it on fire


----------



## spudmunkey (May 29, 2022)

In their defense, Much like Kiesel, this was a custom option, and some of the color configs can be blamed on the customer...but they still _offered_ it as an option, so... 

The red paint on the faceplate here was done after-market, but they did it to an amp with brown "Country Western" pattern tolex...















But as for "factory" configurations, I always hated the Legacy 2. It always seemed like su h a mishmash.
- Black tolex box
- Brown metal control panel
- Green tolex front panel
- Dark Red piping


----------



## Emperoff (May 29, 2022)




----------



## mmr007 (May 29, 2022)

tedtan said:


> How about this one? I like them as amps, but not their looks (the powered head is an amp, after all):
> 
> View attachment 107219






This is what I think of whenever I see a Kemper


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2022)

Diamond has one head style that works best for their amps (the NitroX/Phantom), but every other one I see looks in this same vein.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 30, 2022)

Anyone else just hate that carvin logo? Lol I always thought it looked straight out of the late 60s and never changed


----------



## StevenC (May 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone else just hate that carvin logo? Lol I always thought it looked straight out of the late 60s and never changed


I love the old Carvin logo on older amps, it's fun and fits the period. But the updated one (on the Legacy) just looks like absolutely nothing.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 30, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> The price on this one is actually how much they will pay you to take it outside and set it on fire
> 
> View attachment 108373


I would still rock the fuck out of that


----------



## sylcfh (May 31, 2022)

GreatGreen said:


> I feel like posting older Peavey stuff is almost cheating. But here it is anyway...
> 
> View attachment 107311
> 
> ...




Looks like it can be found at the same small town pawn shop. The little tuner on the left almost matches the dip switches on the Peavey.


----------



## STRHelvete (May 31, 2022)




----------



## STRHelvete (May 31, 2022)

BUT WAIT! If you don't like that color,the faceplate is reversible! Yes..this was an advertised feature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> BUT WAIT! If you don't like that color,the faceplate is reversible! Yes..this was an advertised feature
> View attachment 108437


I remember that being a selling point of the Engl Retro. 






Also apparently GWAR used Bolt amps for like 2 seconds.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 31, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> The price on this one is actually how much they will pay you to take it outside and set it on fire
> 
> View attachment 108373


----------



## WarMachine (May 31, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> View attachment 108438


As long as that snakeskin is wrapping a SLO100


----------



## tedtan (May 31, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> As long as that snakeskin is wrapping a SLO100


This is one correct answer.

Also acceptable would be the Dumble Overdrive Special.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 1, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 107023



Hard disagree on this one - I honestly think the newer Butcher looks great


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2022)

it's. So goofy.  I like the Fortin Meathead + Randall 667, but the KH103 variant looks so goofy with the color scheme + control layout.






The Fortin Meathead looks just as bad. The silver faceplate + all that space on the right side looks bad.

The Randall 667 fixed it by giving it a black faceplate.... But a goofy name. :lol






...Still wanna try a 667/Meathead. Seems the best sounding of all of Fortin's designs.


----------



## estin (Jun 2, 2022)

død said:


> Complete with an illustration of a rabbit (?) shoving a Flying V up its cornhole. It’s art. The few videos available back then are hilarious, too.



the first video reminds me of OG max headroom shit. just imagining someone playing guitar in the back with an apple in their mouth pants down spanking themselves.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it's. So goofy.  I like the Fortin Meathead + Randall 667, but the KH103 variant looks so goofy with the color scheme + control layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those amps look like PA heads, but not nearly as classy:


----------

